# [HA] un disque chiffré partagé?

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Un petit interrogation pointue pour vous, histoire de confirmer mes réflexions: je souhaite monter un disque partagé entre 2 machines, accessible donc au niveau périphérique bloc. Grosso modo, pour faire de la haute disponibilité simple (uCARP ftw).

Cependant je souhaite chiffrer le disque, et c'est bien là le problème.

Car je sais que LVM de base n'est pas possible (il faut passer par CLVM). Or, device mapper & co, il s'agit de briques noyaux communes entre LVM et LUKS/cryptsetup.

Du coup, je sens bien venir le truc "c'est pas possible du tout".

Cependant, je n'ai pas une connaissance suffisante des mécanismes du noyau liés au stockage pour être affirmatif à 100%. Y en a-t-il parmi vous qui sont au niveau pour m'éclairer, ou bien dois-je tenter ma chance sur le forum anglophone?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Si tu as un périphérique de type bloc je e voit pas ou est le problème pour utiliser cryptsetup.

cryptsetup utilise device-mapper pour exporter un nouveau périphérique  bloc contenant le systeme déchiffré et prend en entrée n'importe qu'il périphérique bloc chiffré (fichier image monté via loop, disque entier, partition, volume lvm...) 

Enfin perso j'utilise TrueCrypt, mais j'ai quand-même regardé du coté des solutions natives proposés pas Linux à une époque.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, juste pour info, j'ai demandé à des gens qui sont sensés savoir puisqu'on les paie pour çà (et aussi pour qu'ils puissent laver leurs chapeaux avec une lessive qui respecte la couleur), et ils confirment que le chiffrement n'a pas d'impact.

Hop, direction le PoC.

----------

